# Imperial yeast rustic ?



## mongey (6/7/19)

So I need to order a few bits pieces. New biab bag and some other small stuff. 

Was thinking of doing a saison next as it’s been 6 months since my last one and one of the online stores I use stocks imperial yeast. They just got a delivery of the rustic saison yeast.

So thinking of grabbing one. Haven’t heard much about them. Anyone used the rustic or another one ?


----------



## mongey (5/8/19)

no one eh.

so I bought it , brewed Saturday and pitched the rustic yesterday .

Pitched cold like the instructions said and i had krausen and bubbling 9 hours after pitching . its going ape shit


----------



## mongey (7/8/19)

Damn. 28 liters of 1048 wort , pitched Sunday morning. Wednesday evening 1004. 

Ballistic


----------



## hoppy2B (8/8/19)

Hi Mongey,

What temp did you ferment at, ambient or heated? MoreBeer's website says 20-27. Did it come out estery or phenolic? I'm not a fan of phenolics, I like esters though.

MoreBeer also says it is equivalent to Wy3726. I have notes from a couple of years ago when I was researching, which put Wy3726 at the top of the list of favourite saison yeasts.


----------



## mongey (8/8/19)

hoppy2B said:


> Hi Mongey,
> 
> What temp did you ferment at, ambient or heated? MoreBeer's website says 20-27. Did it come out estery or phenolic? I'm not a fan of phenolics, I like esters though.
> 
> MoreBeer also says it is equivalent to Wy3726. I have notes from a couple of years ago when I was researching, which put Wy3726 at the top of the list of favourite saison yeasts.


I went for the high end , like I do with all Saisons so say 27. 

flavour wise it was pretty neutral and tart. More estery for sure. I had a shit work day yesterday and had pounded a few beers. So my flavor detection may be a little off.


----------



## hoppy2B (8/8/19)

That doesn't sound too bad. People on other forums which I checked, were saying it was best consumed fresh. Looks like a good yeast to use if one is in a hurry.


----------



## mongey (19/8/19)

so to close it off this finished at 1004 .so it was basically done in 3 days


----------

